# Recipe Book..



## dirtydog207 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just spent my afternoon going through all the threads in the rubs and sauces forum.. Got a lot to try... Hopefully ill be getting my barrel tomorrow so I can get it built this weekend and smoke my first item soon. I dont know where to begin... So many things to try.... Thank you all for your recipes...

One question: Anyone got a good steak run or just use a beef rub?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 3, 2011)

If your going to grill the steak you can try Montreal steak seasoning  its good.. if your going to do like a chuck roast to pull than i would use a beef rub.


----------



## dirtydog207 (Mar 3, 2011)

I wanted to try smoking a steak.. Like a good thick ribeye.. maybe ill just use montreal on it anyway..


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 3, 2011)

Dirtydog207 said:


> I wanted to try smoking a steak.. Like a good thick ribeye.. maybe ill just use montreal on it anyway..




I think the montreal would be good.. U could SPOG it salt pepper onion garlic.. that would be good also


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 3, 2011)

I have used this on thick cut ribeyes and it was really good.

Lemon Pepper Thyme Rub

6 tablespoons lemon pepper seasoning
2 tablespoons ground thyme
2 tablespoons paprika
2 teaspoons granulated garlic
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon Accent (Omit if desired)
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper

In a non-reactive bowl mix all the ingredients together with a large spoon, removing all lumps. Apply generously to steaks or burgers. Marinate for 30 minutes or up to 2 hours before grilling. Stores for 3 to 6 months. Makes 5/8 cup. Store in covered glass container.


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd stay away from salt during the smoke. I love a good ribeye but I salt after it's done and on the plate so I don't draw out the moisture. JMHO. :)


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 3, 2011)

meateater said:


> I'd stay away from salt during the smoke. I love a good ribeye but I salt after it's done and on the plate so I don't draw out the moisture. JMHO. :)


Well I said it was good, so your humble opinion SUX! Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm not much of a salt guy myself. I have used that rub recipe on thick cut ribeyes many times. I have always seared them over hot coals on my Weber Kettle Grill and then moved them to indirect cooking until they reached that perfect medium-rare that I like. I have never found them to be too salty or dry. I will have to try it on a low and slow smoke and see if this holds true with that cooking method.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2011)

Tone's Canadian Steak seasoning is great for steaks. Sam's carries it.


----------



## fife (Mar 18, 2011)

Steak sounds good will have to try it.


----------

